# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Διάφορα rf καλωδια

## mikemtb

Χαρίζονται τα κατωθι. Κάποια είναι προεκτάσεις κάποια είναι σκέτα βυσματα και κάποια ειναι καλώδιο με βύσμα από την μία πλευρά μόνο.
Παραλαβή από νότια Προάστια η Κορωπί
Ας αξιοποιήσει κάποιος έστω και ένα, κρίμα να τα φάει ο καδος

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

akisp (19-09-19)

----------

